# Gear Review/Demo: Graph Tech Ghost with Acoustiphonic



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure where would be most appropriate to post this. It's a rather messy review/demo of the Graph Tech Ghost system with the Acoustiphonic Preamp.

[video=youtube;6UcOdf6vLs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UcOdf6vLs0[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UcOdf6vLs0

All guitar audio is recorded direct and the camera mic was muted whenever I was playing the guitar. Post processing was only done for the "song" at the end. Everything else is a raw/direct signal.

I didn't spend as much time editing this one because I didn't have the time. I was expecting a 5 minute video and it turned out to be around 10 minutes so hopefully it covers what people would have wanted to see in a demo.

_*EDIT: If you don't feel like watching a 10 minute video for 2 minutes of clips, try this audio demo instead._
[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/jbealsmusic/graph-tech-ghost-acoustiphonic[/soundcloud]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up a set of Graph-Tech saddles for a Strat bridge a few years ago, but have yet to install them. I keep meaning to, but I had picked up a budget Parker with a piezo bridge so the "push" to install a 2nd set has subsided. You certainly won't have this issue with the Tremonti, but one of the more annoying aspects of the piezo bridge on the Parker is that use of the whammy with the piezo pickup on easily generates an audible "thunk".


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I picked up a set of Graph-Tech saddles for a Strat bridge a few years ago, but have yet to install them. I keep meaning to, but I had picked up a budget Parker with a piezo bridge so the "push" to install a 2nd set has subsided. You certainly won't have this issue with the Tremonti, but one of the more annoying aspects of the piezo bridge on the Parker is that use of the whammy with the piezo pickup on easily generates an audible "thunk".


I've had it on my PRS for about 2 years now and love it. In a live setting, I play through a modeler direct to FOH. When I switch to an acoustic sound (ghost system + acoustic simulator in the modeler with subtle fx), it is the best acoustic tone I've ever had (far better than any actual acoustic I've used in a live setting). Also can't argue with the convenience of not having to switch guitars. I've installed the ghost system on my Warmoth/Carvin build as well. Although, this time I did the wiring MUCH cleaner and more organized. I never thought of using the whammy with the acoustic sound, but I can see how that would be a problem.

There is a bit of a trade-off with the ghost stuff vs other electric guitar piezo solutions. It is great because there is little or no piezo "plink" with the ghost system because of the soft string saver saddles that it uses. However, that also means you lose some of the bite of your attack when playing through your magnetic pickups. It just doesn't sound anything like steel saddles so it takes time to get used to the new sound.


----------

